# Not more than 15mg dexedrine at once!?



## butterz (Aug 8, 2013)

I'm a bit confused again. I asked my pdoc about how much dexedrine IR I could/should take per day and he said the maximum is 30mg and the maximum single dose is 15mg.
But in the leaflet it says that even bigger children may need a dose of 40mg. If a big child may need 40mg then why should I get along with only 30mg? Does this make any sense?


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

butterz said:


> I'm a bit confused again. I asked my pdoc about how much dexedrine IR I could/should take per day and he said the maximum is 30mg and the maximum single dose is 15mg.
> But in the leaflet it says that even bigger children may need a dose of 40mg. If a big child may need 40mg then why should I get along with only 30mg? Does this make any sense?


Doctors may give out 40mg of the Dexedrine spansule. However with the Dexedrine immediate release they probably would prefer limiting the amount because there is no additional slow release mechanism. Man that comedown must be horrible with the immediate release.


----------



## butterz (Aug 8, 2013)

I feel no effect and no comedown. :frown2:


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

butterz said:


> I feel no effect and no comedown. :frown2:


How long have you been taking it for? Do you take it everyday?


----------



## butterz (Aug 8, 2013)

I haven't really taken it consistently for a long time but does this matter?
Stimulants should work instantly. If a dose doesn't work on day 1 then why should it suddenly work on day 20?


----------



## Out of the Ashes (Jun 6, 2013)

I don't experience a come down from Adderall either, even when I crush up and snort the XR pills. I feel kind of bored and not high the next day, but nothing to complain about. BTW, don't snort any drug without researching whether it's meant to be snorted first. But if Dexedrine can be snorted, you could get a lot more bang for your buck since it goes though the blood brain barrier instead of all that stomach acid that destroys half of it. This is not a long term solution though as it will damage the inside of your nose after a while.


----------



## butterz (Aug 8, 2013)

Snorting is a bit too hardcore for me. 

Do you know how sublingual compares to snorting?


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

butterz said:


> I haven't really taken it consistently for a long time but does this matter?
> Stimulants should work instantly. If a dose doesn't work on day 1 then why should it suddenly work on day 20?


Wow that's incredible. So you take 15mg as a single dose? Have ever tried Ritalin? Btw I have found vyvanse to be much more effective than any other stimulant I've taken by far. Vyvanse would definitely be noticeable by day one lol.

Are you on any other meds?


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

15mg Dexedrine IR was the max dose that I was told when I was on it as well. Have you ever tried Adderall XR? You wouldn't need to snort anything. I personally found Adderall XR to be suprerior to Adderall IR, Dexedrine IR, Vyvanse, Ritalin IR, Ritalin SR, and Concerta. 

I still couldnt handle the side effects of appetite supression or the rollercoaster of ups and downs and had to get off it. It was nice to finally reach my potential if even for a short while. It definitely made me feel like Matthew Mconaney in Limitless. What goes up must come down, you've been warned.


----------



## Out of the Ashes (Jun 6, 2013)

butterz said:


> Snorting is a bit too hardcore for me.
> 
> Do you know how sublingual compares to snorting?


Actually, I just read that dexamphetamine has 80% bioavailability, so you don't lose much by swallowing it. And it tastes really bad sublingual. But I guess if you want that extra 20%, you could add a mint in with it.

Adderall however, is about 3x stronger sublingual than orally. Like Noca said, most people do experience a bad crash though. It can also be addictive for some people and lead to cravings for stronger amphetamines, like methamphetamine. It is the opposite for me though.


----------



## butterz (Aug 8, 2013)

We don't have Adderall in my country. 
We only have DL-amphetamine which is mixed together in a compound pharmacy but I don't know what the concentration of D and L is wether it's 50/50 or something else.
I am really angry that we don't have Adderall cause I'd love to try it. 

Why don't I feel anything from dexedrine? How is this possible?
Do I have so little dopamine that the dex also cannot do much?

A few days ago I was lying in bed, still a bit tired and then I decided to suck on some dex. First I took 5mg under the tongue then a bit later I added another 2,5mg and then I even fell asleep!

Yes I tried Ritalin LA up to 40mg single dose. On some days it would make me feel jittery like drinking too much coffee on other days I'd have less side effects but no real positive effects. 

Why is it that everybody seems to feel awesome on stimulants except me? :mum

And today I took 150mg modafinil. I thought this would make me feel super awake but I just felt normal.

@ ben

Currently I'm only on brintellix but I am slowly coming off it.


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

My first thought is that perhaps the brintellix is suppressing the effects of the dexedrine, but honestly I doubt it would have that much of an effect. It's weird, I have heard of people not really getting much benefit from dexedrine but getting great benefit from vyvanse. If vyvanse was less expensive I'd say get that. Unless price is no object. Is vyvanse available in your country?


----------



## butterz (Aug 8, 2013)

Yes we have vyvanse but it's also damn expensive and I'd first have to ask wether my insurance will pay for it or not and this is also annoying cause then my doc has to write something first and I think he's not keen on this cause he has so many patients. I can ask him but if the insurance says no then it makes no sense to pay for it cause it costs too much.


----------



## Out of the Ashes (Jun 6, 2013)

butterz said:


> We don't have Adderall in my country.
> We only have DL-amphetamine which is mixed together in a compound pharmacy but I don't know what the concentration of D and L is wether it's 50/50 or something else.
> I am really angry that we don't have Adderall cause I'd love to try it.
> 
> ...


Honestly you're just taking way too small a dose if you're wanting a buzz. Especially if you're on benzos. Don't tell anyone I said that though ;p


----------



## butterz (Aug 8, 2013)

I'm not taking benzos, only brintellix.


----------



## GotAnxiety (Oct 14, 2011)

I guess you could aim for the golden seal of 100mg of dexadrine a day, taking 20mg>40mg of that in a single sitting will have you tweaking like your on meth, your arms will be flapping about literally and when it wears off your body may go into a state of panic and shock from dopamine depletion, this is when the tweaking gets worse,

Word to the wise would be not to exceed past 2 dexadrine spansole in a 24hour period, and if your not feeling it don't take more you may just damage yourself.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

butterz said:


> And today I took 150mg modafinil. I thought this would make me feel super awake but I just felt normal.


Provigil is a nice drug that will perk you up and produce a nice anti-depressant effect, but it's simply not that powerful even at 400 mg. I still augmented it with two caffeine pills of 200 mg each today.


----------



## butterz (Aug 8, 2013)

Modafinil is way too expensive to take in high doses even in normal doses it costs too much to pay on your own cause I wouldn't get it prescribed.

From what I read I am pretty sure that amphetamines are neurotoxic. Ritalin doesn't seem to be that dangerous but amphetamines are. It has something to do with vmat2. Gillman writes about it. This really sucks. This means even if amphetamines in higher doses help with adhd or depression then you still need to feel bad cause you know you're damaging your brain. This is freaking awesome. :mum


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

So my doctor scripted me dexedrine ir 10mg up to twice a day. We only have tablets that are 5mg in strength. Which means that I can take up to 4 tablets a day.

So I just took a 5mg tablet and after a few hours, I must admit that I don't feel anything either. Which is weird because if it were 20mg of vyvanse(equivalent to 7-8mg dexedrine roughly), I'd definitely be feeling it.

What was the shape of your dexedrine tablets. Mine are like an orange rounded triangle. That's what we got here in Canada.


----------



## butterz (Aug 8, 2013)

My ones look like a clover leaf and can be divided into 4 parts each containing 1,25mg.

20mg max dose is rather low. My doc told me that the max dose is 40mg for adults and even 40mg isn't that high given the fact
that the leaflet says that "big children" may need up to 40mg. The stuff I have is officially only for adhd children.

Have you tried taking 10mg at once? If yes do you feel anything?

Or have you tried putting it under the tongue to see if it's stronger this way?


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

butterz said:


> My ones look like a clover leaf and can be divided into 4 parts each containing 1,25mg.
> 
> 20mg max dose is rather low. My doc told me that the max dose is 40mg for adults and even 40mg isn't that high given the fact
> that the leaflet says that "big children" may need up to 40mg. The stuff I have is officially only for adhd children.
> ...


Yeah I've tried 10mg twice a day so far. I definitely notice something from this. Not as nice as vyvanse mind you. But it works nevertheless.


----------



## butterz (Aug 8, 2013)

But how can vyvanse feel better or stronger?
I mean if you take 10mg IR then this should kick in stronger and faster than vyvanse. :serious:


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

butterz said:


> But how can vyvanse feel better or stronger?
> I mean if you take 10mg IR then this should kick in stronger and faster than vyvanse. :serious:


You would think so. However from memory, 20mg of vyvanse definitely had a stronger stimulation feeling to it. Mind you, I wasn't on an ssri alongside the vyvanse at that time. I am currently on Effexor which is probably numbing the effects of the dexedrine somewhat. Perhaps a lot.

The bioavailability and other factors of Dexedrine might be different than vyvanse. Vyvanse has a bioavailability of nearly 100%. So essentially all of the drug will be utilized. Whereas with Dexedrine it may vary somewhat.


----------



## butterz (Aug 8, 2013)

This is highly worrying.
Does this mean if I take 10mg dex then in the end for whatever reason
only a small amount actually makes it into the brain? :frown2:

Would taking it sublingually be a good strategy to get as much of it into the blood as possible and bypass the liver?

Do you know how much pure d-amphetamine a 20mg vyvanse pill contains?


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

butterz said:


> This is highly worrying.
> Does this mean if I take 10mg dex then in the end for whatever reason
> only a small amount actually makes it into the brain? :frown2:
> 
> ...


I believe there is roughly 7-8mg of of d-amphetamine in a 20mg capsule of vyvanse.

If your not feeling something from 10-20mg of dexedrine in a single dose, then that is very weird. Try just swallowing it. Sublingual vs oral shouldn't make much of any difference, if at all.


----------



## butterz (Aug 8, 2013)

What should I be feeling?
I don't even know what to look for. Should I feel happy or super focused?

My tablets contain 3,66mg dexamphetamine per 5 mg capsule. This means if I take 10 mg I get 7.3 mg pure d-amphetamine.
This is comparable to 20mg vyvanse.

Damn I really think I need to try vyvanse. I just need to know if it works better somehow. I hope that I can get it. First of all
I'll have to ask permission from my insurance again. This is really annoying.


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

Well the most noticeable effects would be feeling stimulated. Maybe a decrease in appetite. Perhaps you wouldn't get any euphoria. I know I'm getting any euphoria right now because the effexor is preventing such.

Maybe an easier time being able to focus or concentrate. Easier to generate thoughts maybe as well. A bit of a mood lift perhaps. 

So you don't notice anything? Like absolutely nothing at all?


----------



## butterz (Aug 8, 2013)

I don't know. I mean maybe there are subtle changes but in order to tell them I needed to take it daily for a longer time and then maybe try to 
see if it makes any difference long term.

But in terms of an instant effect I really don't feel much. I just took 10mg sublingually cause I have to do some work which I really hate. 
I hope that it'll help me somehow.

This morning I also took 10mg and later when I was driving in the car I still felt spaced out and wasn't really paying much attention to the world
around me. Maybe when you have adhd even when you take stims it's still not the same as not having adhd. Maybe I expect too much, I dont know.


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

Stimulants can certainly help with attentional difficulties in some instances. However other times they can impair such capacities in certain individuals. It varies ofcourse for each individual. Maybe you just need a higher dose in general.

Perhaps you should compare how you are on the dexedrine for a week at a consistent dose. Then see how you are for a week not on it at all.


----------



## butterz (Aug 8, 2013)

Yes I probably need to take it consistently and then try to find out if it makes a difference. The problem is that I am really not good at telling if a drug makes
a difference if the difference is small. It's the same issue as with antidepressants. Maybe some which I tried made a small difference but it was too small for me
to notice.


----------



## Caedmon (Dec 14, 2003)

Honestly judging from your posts, stimulant medications seem unlikely to help and likely to worsen obsessive thinking. Your writing is very filled with catastrophizing and what-if scenarios, symptoms of GAD or OCD. I would probably look into serotonin type medications +/- atypical antipsychotics or anticonvulsants.

Meeting with a therapist to discuss concerns, would also be *highly *recommended.

You're worrying yourself to death and picking over every detail.


----------



## butterz (Aug 8, 2013)

I know I have OCD and GAD but SSRIs don't work for me. 

And therapists suck. I have made very bad experiences. Therapists are mainly useless and only rip you off. They don't care at all about the patients.


----------

